

Tell HN: 3 Months in... Success (Real-Life Massive Multi-Player Spy Game) - captaincrunch

Three months ago, I launched an idea without much of a site to see if people would show interest.  In 48 hours my paypal account was just recovering from a hammering of interest.<p>Today I am happy to say, that three months in, we are breaking even - without any bootstrapping.<p>Take a look at the original post here:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2138867<p>Come see how far we've come!  And of course, please ask any questions you have.<p>http://www.iiaarg.com
======
andrewce
Congrats on the success of all this! Breaking even in 3 months takes some
doing.

I noticed some places where I think I could clean up and improve the writing.
Do you mind if I take a stab at it?

~~~
ndroo
send me an email about your suggestions, we're open to anything that makes the
game better!

andrew@iiaarg.com

------
ndroo
<https://iiaarg.com/signup>

------
pbhjpbhj
<http://www.iiaarg.com>

